# Gah! Broke my DS.



## wtfftw (Feb 27, 2009)

The hinge has been getting rather floppy for a while and then I dropped it  and broke the sodding thing.

I'm actually quite excited though as I have a pretty replacement case (proper nintendo one in black and blue) and since christmas I have the right screwdriver. Wish me luck basically. I've booked my brother to come round tomorrow and do the hard bits but fingers crossed all is well before anyone leaves on animal crossing.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 27, 2009)

Just a little while longer and the new DSi is released...


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 27, 2009)

Shall have to be the back up plan.


----------



## bmd (Feb 28, 2009)

Getting the connector ribbon through the hinge is a pain but nowhere near as mind blowing as putting the right and left bumpers back in. Whilst putting it back together I'd wear it on a bit of elastic tied to your wrist, so when you throw it as hard as you can in frustration all your hard work isn't for nothing.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 28, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Getting the connector ribbon through the hinge is a pain but nowhere near as mind blowing as putting the right and left bumpers back in. Whilst putting it back together I'd wear it on a bit of elastic tied to your wrist, so when you throw it as hard as you can in frustration all your hard work isn't for nothing.



Thanks for the tips.   it's good to know you survived. I'm hoping your ds also survived...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 28, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Just a little while longer and the new DSi is released...


I was contemplating get one of these for my son for his 16th birthday but do you think its really worth it? His current DS is still working fine so it kind of feels a bit excessive.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 28, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> I was contemplating get one of these for my son for his 16th birthday but do you think its really worth it? His current DS is still working fine so it kind of feels a bit excessive.



Really not worth it if he already has one imo.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 28, 2009)

We fucked up the ribbon for the top screen. ho hum. Not helped by the replacement case being a bit cuckoo so had to reuse the upper inside of my old case so uh, had to do that bit several times. But at least a replacement top screen is cheaper than a new ds and animal crossing is on the bottom screen so hey. I'm trying to think what other games don't really use the top screen.


----------



## Addy (Feb 28, 2009)

*DSi Release*

Once the hacking is complete, and a way of Firmware flashing or  Homebrew card usage is a comercial option, then I see great new things to come from this.


----------



## bmd (Feb 28, 2009)

drag0n said:


> We fucked up the ribbon for the top screen. ho hum. Not helped by the replacement case being a bit cuckoo so had to reuse the upper inside of my old case so uh, had to do that bit several times. But at least a replacement top screen is cheaper than a new ds and animal crossing is on the bottom screen so hey. I'm trying to think what other games don't really use the top screen.





Was it removing the miniscule connector that did it?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 1, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Really not worth it if he already has one imo.


cheers


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 1, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Was it removing the miniscule connector that did it?



Not completely sure tbh. My bro wasn't letting me have a go at that stage - understandable in that I dropped it to start with but I'm not clumsy on an intricate level. phht.

Bit gutting tbh. Going to have to attempt to replace the top screen as a dsi isn't in the budget. It was all going so well. I managed the shoulder buttons.

Actually am using it at the mo'. no top screen and no volume.


----------

